# Quick question regarding flashing lights/ride-along



## PepsiCEO05 (Jun 24, 2007)

I just had to type this AGAIN because I timed out so don't mind me if this posts twice...

I've already checked the threads to see if it's been questioned but the two recent threads I've seen were by some smartasses who just wanted to record pulling people over ILLEGALLY! My question was how can I apply for a permit for flashing red lights on my dash in the event of an emergency (similiar to the firefighters)? The only time I would want to activate this is if there were an urgent matter regarding my grandmother (Who lives one town over, in Holden). I've had to respond urgently once already and it's rather annoying having to flash high-beams/toot horn to indicate I need to pass (Some in my local don't even realize I need to pass and flip me off !)


Off the topic, what is the best way to request a ride-along with a police officer? Are there any requirements? I've always had the highest respect for the police, do the officers assigned to a ride-along usually mind or is that something that would annoy them? I wouldn't want to bother them at all.. thanks for your help!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Your chances of getting a red light permit if you're not involved with the public safety field are slim to none.

As for a ride along...call whichever department you want to do a ride along with and ask during business hours.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Chances of getting a light is about .000005% unless you are LE or FF/EMS. 

As far as a ride along call your home town PD or one you would like to do one with and inquire about it. Many PDs will will try to accommodate a request but understand they may not be able to. Your best bet is to get in contact with a department supervisor regarding ride-alongs, Chief, Dep. Chief, Capt., LT. etc.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not understanding the "emergancy" for your grandmother.....Can't you just call 911? ....I don't think I understand the question.....

If its that serious of a matter that you would want "flashing red lights" to get to your grandmother faster....why not just call for help and drive SAFELY over there, rather than driving with brights and horn going....

Can always just order it online from a shady dealer, and just throw it in your dash without any "permits".....Ebay is a good start....


----------



## PepsiCEO05 (Jun 24, 2007)

I would only be using it in the event that EMS was already being dispatched.

Thanks for the help regarding ride-alongs, I'll call the PD Monday.

Foxy the reason I'm asking on here is because I would want to use the light legally . Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Come on now, this has got to be a Troll...anyone want to own up to it? =)


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

SOT...Its been a while since you posted something bogus...But if this is a real person...lets cut right to the chase....you have NO chance of getting a red light permit....And if you did join a vol. FD and got one, if you grandmother is not in your town and you are speeding though with the red light on in someone elses town expect to get in trouble. Call 911 for your grandmother. They are the professionals let them respond with lights and siren, you should just obey the traffic laws an not get into an accident and hurt youself or others. I am willing to bet you grandmother wouldnt want anyone hurt because you were rushing to see her. Start using your head and look at the big picture or forget about a career in law enforcement.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PearlOnyx said:


> Come on now, this has got to be a Troll...anyone want to own up to it? =)


bos.east.verizon.net.


----------



## PepsiCEO05 (Jun 24, 2007)

I think you may be thinking about this too much... I don't want to use the light as a permit to drive through town at 70 mph.. I simply want it to indicate to a driver I'd need to pass... no intentions on speeding, no intentions on running the red lights, etc.

And yes I'm a real person


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Do you think he needs lights ????????

'06 Silver SS Sedan in Worcester County, MA

I have an '06 Cobalt SS Sedan and I like it, I'm a fast driver and it has very good handling... I've only had it since July so I can't tell you how it does in the snow if you even experience those kinds of weather conditions.. well anyway hope I was able to help. Ciao.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

The whole point of _emergency personnel _having lights is to help us stand apart from joe shmoe. What good is it if everyone and their mother has lights too? As other people have said, I have it on good authority that if you call 911 the fire department _in Hudson_ can get there quicker than you with flashing lights _a town away._

Just some advice if you decide to pursue a law enforcement career: be sure when you show up for your interview or just the exam to pull into the lot with flashing lights and maybe an expired inspection sticker. :twisted:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

As before, if it was me and someone called me out on it I would admit it....
This is NOT ME...so sadly there is someone this dumb driving around in MA.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't even consider SOT, he's much more creative than this feeble attempt at whackerdom...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Oh please tell me you go through Worcester to get to granny. I haven't ripped someone out of their car in a while and it sounds like you're volunteering....


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Alot of Worcesterites are morons....grantid we have a larger population so maybe the ratio is still the same as any other town...I tried to be nice about my answer, but now that the cat is out of the bag....

I bet you the story is farce...just looking for insight on how to put those 2 flashy red lights over his dash.....Where do i get the permit for the red lights.....what paper do i need to fill out....who approves the red light permit....how long does it take beforei can get the permit and have my new cool red lights....

ahem oh yeah...uh, this is for uh, my uh, sick grandmother.....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

PepsiCEO05 said:


> Off the topic, what is the best way to request a ride-along with a police officer? Are there any requirements? thanks for your help!


If you're looking to avoid all the red tape, just pull up to a parked cruiser (provided he isn't busy at the time) and throw an empty beer can at him.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> If you're looking to avoid all the red tape, just pull up to a parked cruiser (provided he isn't busy at the time) and throw an empty beer can at him.


.....THANK YOU 94C...I needed the laugh


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

PepsiCEO05 said:


> ...what is the best way to request a ride-along with a police officer?


Get caught using red flashing lights en route to nanas.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok folks I think it has been answered. I think it is time put this to bed. Unless you guys want to start a flame fest. 

Kozmo I like you answer


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

94c said:


> If you're looking to avoid all the red tape, just pull up to a parked cruiser (provided he isn't busy at the time) and throw an empty beer can at him.


Better yet do what I saw on an episode of the 80s Cop Shoe HUNTER, throw a metal trash can through a window infront of a police officer, then you will get a ride along.

The only red light this guy needs is one telling him to stop legally at the traffic lights.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

94c said:


> If you're looking to avoid all the red tape, just pull up to a parked cruiser (provided he isn't busy at the time) and throw an empty beer can at him.


I'd prefer a full one, if you don't mind. :alcoholi:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think we can put this one to rest LOL.

PM:








*Urgent message regarding topic 32791* 
I would appreciate it if you would take down my car description on

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showt...t=32791&page=2

It's an out of date post and after the first time I got pulled over I don't speed anymore. I don't want the local police thinking I'm a reckless driver because I'm really not. I already said I have the highest respect for police officers. And notice that I have stopped conversing on the topic.. I *WON'T* use or do anything with lights.. thanks.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

LOl, Im guessin thats a 'no' ,huh Harry?


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

PepsiCEO would it be possible for you to get me a pepsi vending machine? It would go perfect in my living room! Thanks


----------



## PepsiCEO05 (Jun 24, 2007)

haha sure just fork over the $3,800 and I'd be happy to get you one


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

I think every point has been made as to your origional question, so I will give you some advice. You seem like a wannabe/ whacker/ desire to be a LEO. I suggest that you don't use platewire.com and write things like *You seriously should've hit her that is so rude, I hate people who drive like that.* So you're not only a wannabe, speeder, but you are also an aggressive driver who doesn't know how to control your road rage. Is that why you want the light? To pull people over who piss you off?

I see you frequent ratemyteacher.com also.

Use your head kid, don't come on a cop forum and ask stupid questions.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

ouch....


----------



## PepsiCEO05 (Jun 24, 2007)

lol I don't even want the light anymore this thread is like a month old now.. the only reason I wantED it was for the reason I stated. I don't know what an LEO is, and I don't know what platewire.com is so I don't have to worry about that. And I honestly don't think I have road rage but w/e thanks everyone


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

PepsiCEO05 said:


> lol I don't even want the light anymore this thread is like a month old now.. the only reason I wantED it was for the reason I stated. I don't know what an LEO is, and I don't know what platewire.com is so I don't have to worry about that. And I honestly don't think I have road rage but w/e thanks everyone


You must suffer from dyslexia too, because it clearly says one week ago over your first post. Since your active in the car community, and PepsiCEO05 most likely is not used by anyone else, I find it very hard to believe that you have never heard of platewire.

Now go outside and play with the rest of your little whacker friends.

All done, I say lock the thread.


----------

